# Graphtec CE5000-60 Cut Size Issue



## allsorts5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,


If I try and cut something at 4"x4" my finished article is 16", anyone had this problem before?


When I look at it on the cut file it's mapped out at the correct size but the minute I send to cut it enlarges every time to 200% bigger!


I'm very confused and so is the gentleman I bought the cutter from as it worked perfectly for him and I even saw it working.


I'm using the same software he did as well...


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What are you trying to cut? If it's an imported SVG then these type of files have a dpi setting embedded when they are saved. Try loading it into Inkscape or something and save at a different dpi.


----------



## allsorts5 (Jun 6, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> What are you trying to cut? If it's an imported SVG then these type of files have a dpi setting embedded when they are saved. Try loading it into Inkscape or something and save at a different dpi.



I'm trying to cut images that I've created on Vinylmaster for my daughters school leavers hoodies. The chest logo I've designed and created myself which is the 4" logo which is cutting at 16"


It even cut massive when I used one of the software's own clipart images of a bird...I'm well confused.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

It sounds like you need to change your scale in your cutting program, this from Flexi, but the same should hold true for cutting software. It needs to be at 100%


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

In VinylMaster Pro it's

File>Cut/Plot>Vinyl Spooler (or Shift+Alt+V)
In the Vinyl Spooler> Calibration Tab> Cutter Scale.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

for some reason the picture would show up


----------

